# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  GPS for hiking need help.

## LindyLu

Good Morning All,
I have a grandson who is graduating from high school and having his 18th birthday this spring.  He is an avid hiker and plans to hike the Appalachian Trail this summer.  I want to do a combo gift of a really good GPS.  He does lots of hiking on a remote family mountain as well as NE TN mountains.  I've looked at Megelian & Garmen and would like some recommendations from your experts.  Thanks.  
LindyLu

----------


## paracordist

I prefer a light, basic GPS to use in combo with maps. I'm not into the big, computer like units with maps built in. I use the foretrex by garmin, which is a unit you can attach to the wrist if you want. sometimes I strap it to my hiking staff. they may not be available any more, but I'm sure there is something similar.

----------


## Rick

And I use an eTrex by Garmin. It's a small handheld unit. You can also download GPS maps for the AT. Here's a link for a free one. I don't know how good it is, I've never used it but there are plenty on line. 

http://camping.lovetoknow.com/Free_A...ian_Trail_Maps

----------


## crashdive123

The GPS unit I use is about the same age as your grandson, so I cannot give advice from experience with the newer units.  Think about the features you want (waterproof, large display, simple to use, price range, acquisition time, maps, etc).  There are a lot of reviews out there.  The Garmin Oregon 400T looks like a great one based on reviews, but is pretty expensive.  I know that some folks here have experience with some of the newer models - hopefully they can give you some boots in the field experience with what they've used.

----------


## LindyLu

Thanks you guys!  I'll check out the ones you all mentioned.  Grandson is super good with computers and there is some manner of treasure hunting that is all the rage.  Cybercache??  Something  where you leave a treasure at a certain place & others go find it from the latitude & longitude posted and then they, in turn, have to leave a "treasure" and so on.  I know nothing!!!  I think he would like & use topo feature.  I have time to research.  Any advice is very very welcome.

----------


## Rick

Try this: 

http://www.consumersearch.com/gps

----------


## crashdive123

Lindylu - it's called geocaching.

----------

